# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox Inferno 1.1.4 Added Mi Phones Clear Screen lock, Mi Account, Lenovo & More

## mohamed73

* Unitool V1.1.4* * What's new ?*   * Added Clear Screen Lock for Mi Mobiles*  * Without Data Lost* * Added Mi Account Remove*  * Safe Method* *Phone should be connected in Fastboot mode** All Running Models supported** These models are not supported in CM2/MiracleBox/CSTool etc* * Added More support to Lenovo Phones*   *Added New Qualcomm MSM8226 cpu** Added New Qualcomm MSM8625 cpu*   *Read info** Read Pattern Lock** Read Firmware** Write Firmware** Format FFs** Backup Phone Book*   *Unitool is only tool which support more than 30 Qualcomm CPU which is not supported by any other tool from the market*         *Download Now : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST   INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit ) Request from VolcanoTeam... VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of your Friends. Talk 
with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask 
them Just Try to use Inferno and Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK &  Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*

----------

